# جينايناة نمنوتي بنسوتير (ارحمنا يا اللة مخلصنا )



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشكرك يا رب لانك سمحت لي ان اقف امامك وان اكلمك يا ابي واصرخ اليك بما يهمني وبما يؤلمني اصرخ اليك 
الي من الجأ يا ابي والي من نلجأ كلنا ونصرخ وكلام الحياة هو عندك 
سيدي ومخلصي ارجوك يا رب انظر الي كل مسيحي مضطهد وفي ضيقة 
اعلم يا سيدي انك فاحص القلوب والكلي وانك عيناك علي الكون كلة ولا تغفل ولا تنام ولكن يا سيدي 
الامر ازداد جدا  سوء

لا تتركنا فريسة لاسنانهم 
لقد اخذو الاضطهاد لنا تدينا وطاعة لديانتهم 
يقطعون لحمنا ويسرقون اموالنا ويخطفون اطفالنا وبناتنا ويشعرون ان هذا الحلال 
قم يا سيدي الرب 
قم يا سيدي الرب 

لكي لا يقولوا اننا ليس لنا خلاص بالة 

ابسط يمينك يا مخلصي وارفعنا من ما نقاسي 

شعبك وبيعتك يصرخون اليك 

ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا 

جينيناة نمنوتي بنسوتير 

قم حتي نتهلل ونقول الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا 
عوننا باسم الهنا 

استهانو بعبيدك وازلونا وزاد استحقارهم لنا 

اعلم انك قلت لنا انك ترسلنا حملان بوسط  زئاب وان الطريق للسماء ليست سهلة وممهدة ولكن 

اشفق علينا يا الهي 

نحن جبلتك نرجوك 

حتي الكهنة اصبحت بالسجون يا سيدي 

اقبل يا الهي هذة الدموع 

تحنن يا مخلصي يا راعي الجموع 

بشفاعة والدتك ام النور التي لا ترفض لها طلب وبشفاعة كل الشهدا والقديسين اللي سفك دمهم في الاضطهاد ارحم عبيدك يا رب
​**ارجوكم يا اخواتي كل من يدخل الموضوع دة يرفع قلبة بالصلاة من اجل كل المسيحين المضطهدين بكل المسكونة 

صلاة الخاطئة 
رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الأب الحنون والإبن المخلص والروح القدس المعزي

ربي ومخلصي وفادي حياتنا بصلبك علي عود الصليب
نصرخ إليك يا مخلص العالم
أن تخلص شعبك من تلك الحروب التي شنها علينا عدونا
لانه يريد أن يبعدنا بيها عنك
سوء راضينا أم لا
يستخدم قوته ضدننا
ونحن ضعفاء بدونك
ولكننا نثق بأنك معانا ولن تتأخر
وأن حدث وتأخرت 
فلن تتأخر عن الهزيع الرابع

لكننا نحتاج أليك فساعدنا وقوينا وثبت أيمانا فيك
وحدك أنت صخرتنا
أنت قولت :
أدعوني وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني
وها نحن نصرخ اليك يا سيدنا وملكلنا
فأنظر الينا يا مخلصنا ونجينا

سيدي بدموع قلوبنا نصرخ اليك

نطلب تحننك يا الهنا الحنون
ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا
وخلصنا من يد أعدائنا
فليس لنا غيرك نلجأ اليه وقت الشده والضيق


نعلم يا سيدي
أنك قولت لنا
" في العالم سيكون ليكم ضيق
ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم "

منتظرينك يا سيدي
ونعلم أن " لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت "

ولتكن اراداتك ومشيئتك دائما في حياتنا

بشفاعه أم النور القديسه الطهاره مريم
وكل مصاف قديسيك وشفعي البابا كيرلس
تقبل منا يا الهنا الحنون
تلك الصرخات والتضرعات
وارحمنا

لك كل المجد من الأن والي أبد الابدين
أمين


صلاه جميله جدا يا راجعه ليسوع
أشكرك لانك سمحتي لي أن أِشارك معكي
يسوع يخلص شعبه ويرحمنا
امين​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب يا يسو ع ارحم عبيدك نجيهم من اعمال ابليس ساعد ابنائك المضهدين والذين فى السجون قويهم يارب اسمه طلبتى انا الخاطئة


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 
نصلى لك يارب من اجل ابنائك وكثره الاضطهادات 
نطلب منك يارب ان تحمى اولادك وبناتك 
يارب احنا واثقين ان دى كلها تجارب 
فلابد ان نتحملها بفرح 
ولاكن اعنا يارب وساعدنا على تحملها 
انت قولت يارب 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
فنحنوا واثقين مدام انت معنا اننا سنغلب العالم بيك ياربى 
بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شيئا
ارحمنا يا الله مخلصنا الصالح 
ببركه صلوات امنا العذراء مريم والبابا كيرلس والانبا بولا 
وجميع مصاف قديسيك 
اميـــــــــن ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2009)

* "جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"
ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح .. الهنا الحى الصالح .. لك نرفع صلواتنا من اجل ابنائك المضطهدون فى كل مكان .. نعلم يا رب ان العالم الذى يبغضهم ابغضك قبلهم  .. كلنا رجاء ان تعن ضعفهم يا رب و تستمع لصراخهم وتنجيهم من المخاطر فانت معين لكل مظلوم ويتيم وارمله وغريب .
أعطنا القدره على أن "نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ" 
أبعد عننا يا رب كل ضيقه وحيره ويأس واجعل قوتنا من ايماننا بك يزداد ..أجعل من ضعفنا قوه نواجه بها العالم الذى لسنا منه و لا قوتنا من قوته ولكننا ابناء ملك سماوى له كل القوه والمجد 

واجعلنا قائلين 
"نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"
استمع يا رب لصلواتنا واستجب
أميييييييين​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب نسالك ان تسال كل اخواتنا فى كل المسكونة 
وصحيح انك بتدافع عننا واحنا  صامتين 
اقف معاهم يارب وانصرهم امين


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*  آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


شكرا للصـــلاه المميــــــزه

ربنـــا معاكــــــم​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*امين
شكرا علي صلاتك الجميلة يا رجعا وصلوات كل اخواتي
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## zezza (4 أكتوبر 2009)

...  اذا دعوت استجبت لي يا اله برى فى الشدة فرجت عنى تراف على يا الله ة اسمع صلاتى ...
ربى و الهى يسوع المسيح بقلوب يعتصرها الالم نطلب منك يا سيدنا المسيح ان تتراف على كل مسيحى و قبطى مضطهد 
عدو الخير يا سيدى عامل علينا حصار و مش سايب ولادك الحروب شغالة من كل جانب 
ارحم يارب ولادك و احميهم 
اشرق بنور مجدك الالهى على الاشرار و نور قلوبهم و عقولهم لتخلص نفوسهم و يدركوا مدى عظمتك و محبتك 
بشفاعة كلية الطهارة و البتولية استجيب لنا يا الله 
امين​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (4 أكتوبر 2009)

> تحنن يا مخلصي يا راعي الجموع
> 
> بشفاعة والدتك ام النور التي لا ترفض لها طلب وبشفاعة كل الشهدا والقديسين اللي سفك دمهم في الاضطهاد ارحم عبيدك يا رب


 
امين 
صلاة هاايلة بجد طيبة 
مرسي يااختي 

صلاو يسوع تحفظكي 
محبتي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*يَا إِلَهَنَا أَمَا تَقْضِي عَلَيْهِمْ 

لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِينَا قُوَّةٌ أَمَامَ هَذَا الْجُمْهُورِ الْكَثِيرِ الآتِي عَلَيْنَا 

وَنَحْنُ لاَ نَعْلَمُ مَاذَا نَعْمَلُ 

وَلَكِنْ 

نَحْوَكَ أَعْيُنُنَا ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا  نيفو الرب يستمع لصلاتك ويباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> يارب يا يسو ع ارحم عبيدك نجيهم من اعمال ابليس ساعد ابنائك المضهدين والذين فى السجون قويهم يارب اسمه طلبتى انا الخاطئة



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة يا مرمورة
الرب يسمع منك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص كوكومان علي المشاركة والصلاة

الرب يبارك حياتك ويسمع منك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا دونا 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ابسط يمينك يا مخلصي وارفعنا من ما نقاسي *​
> *شعبك وبيعتك يصرخون اليك *​
> *ارحمنا ارحمنا ارحمنا *​
> *جينيناة نمنوتي بنسوتير *​
> ...


 
Je naynan nemnowty bensoteer
ميرسي اوى  على الصلاة المعزية
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> يارب نسالك ان تسال كل اخواتنا فى كل المسكونة
> وصحيح انك بتدافع عننا واحنا  صامتين
> اقف معاهم يارب وانصرهم امين



*امين يستمع منكاللة يا ديدي 
الرب يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *  آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> 
> شكرا للصـــلاه المميــــــزه
> ...



*مرسي خالص علي مشاركه حضرتك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *امين
> شكرا علي صلاتك الجميلة يا رجعا وصلوات كل اخواتي
> ربنا يرحمنا*



*مرسي يا ماجد

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*زيزا 
مرسي يا حبيبتي علي المشاركة الجميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> صلاة هاايلة بجد طيبة
> مرسي يااختي
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا بنوتة زرتا 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2009)

1 لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ 
2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ قَائِلِينَ: 
3 [لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا]. 
4 *اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ.* 
5 *حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ*. (المزمور الثاني)


1 يَا رَبُّ مَا أَكْثَرَ مُضَايِقِيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. 
2 كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: [لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلَهِهِ]. سِلاَهْ. 
3 *أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي.* 
4 بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ. سِلاَهْ. 
5 أَنَا اضْطَجَعْتُ وَنِمْتُ. اسْتَيْقَظْتُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْضُدُنِي. 
6 لاَ أَخَافُ مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ الشُّعُوبِ الْمُصْطَفِّينَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ حَوْلِي. 
7 *قُمْ يَا رَبُّ. خَلِّصْنِي يَا إِلَهِي. لأَنَّكَ ضَرَبْتَ كُلَّ أَعْدَائِي عَلَى الْفَكِّ. هَشَّمْتَ أَسْنَانَ الأَشْرَارِ.* 
8 *لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ. عَلَى شَعْبِكَ بَرَكَتُكَ*. (المزمورالثالث)


1 *يَقُومُ اللهُ يَتَبَدَّدُ أَعْدَاؤُهُ وَيَهْرُبُ مُبْغِضُوهُ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِهِ. 
*2 *كَمَا يُذْرَى الدُّخَانُ تُذْرِيهِمْ. كَمَا يَذُوبُ الشَّمْعُ قُدَّامَ النَّارِ يَبِيدُ الأَشْرَارُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ. 
*3 *وَالصِّدِّيقُونَ يَفْرَحُونَ. يَبْتَهِجُونَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَيَطْفِرُونَ فَرَحاً. *(المزمور الثامن والستون)
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل  راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يَا إِلَهَنَا أَمَا تَقْضِي عَلَيْهِمْ
> 
> لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِينَا قُوَّةٌ أَمَامَ هَذَا الْجُمْهُورِ الْكَثِيرِ الآتِي عَلَيْنَا
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص لمشاركة حضرتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*Stray sheep
مرسي خالص 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة جداااا يا اخت امة 

الرب يبارك حياة حضرتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*امين يارب اقبل صلاة كل اخواتى من اجل اولادك 
فى هذا العالم الملئ بالاضهطادات 
ارحمنا و خلصنا و لا تتركنا ابدا
يا يسوع كن بجانب جميع اولادك
اقبل صلاتى يا رب
امين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكرااااا على  الصلاة الرائعة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



*مرسي كتير الك كليمو 

نورتني اخي

اللة بيعطيك العافية​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

مريم12 قال:


> *امين يارب اقبل صلاة كل اخواتى من اجل اولادك
> فى هذا العالم الملئ بالاضهطادات
> ارحمنا و خلصنا و لا تتركنا ابدا
> يا يسوع كن بجانب جميع اولادك
> ...



*امين 
مرسي خالص يا مريومة علي المشاركة الروعة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> صلاة هاايلة بجد طيبة
> مرسي يااختي
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص اختي العزيزة 
نورتيني بمشاركتك الروعة​*


----------



## JOJE (26 يناير 2010)

صلاه جميله رجعا
 ربنا يبركك وويعوضك خير


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2010)

joje قال:


> صلاه جميله رجعا
> ربنا يبركك وويعوضك خير



*مرسي خالص يا جوجي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 فبراير 2010)

*أختي الموقرة راجعا ليسوع *
*أمين بابا يسوع إستجب لكل أجزاء الصلاة وأحمي شعبك وكهنوتك وكنيستك في كل شبر من أرضنا آمين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي استاذ عادل
الرب يستجيب لصلوتنا ولتصعد كالبخور امامة​*


----------

